# Covid Vaccine



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Thought I would put an update on here about my vaccination experience. 

I went to try to get the Pfizer vaccine today at Al Ittihad Center MOHAP as I read it was offering the Pfizer but it was not, it offered the Sinopharm. There was a line but it wasn't too bad and because I'm 62 I was put towards the front. I declined when they told me it was not the Pfizer version.

I have registered with the Dubai Health Authority by calling the DHA 800-342, I had tried with the DHA app but as I do not have a MRN number (no idea why, I've been here 9 years) I had to manually schedule by phone. I did this on Sunday and they told me they would call me back but have not, I called today and they said I was on the wait list but it is very long.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

We both had ours (Pfizer) with DHA I did it all by phone including the MRN and got appointments there and then on the phone. My wife has a friend who called last week and got an appointment within 7 days. Now you have the MRN I’d be inclined to call them back and pursue it.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKMS said:


> We both had ours (Pfizer) with DHA I did it all by phone including the MRN and got appointments there and then on the phone. My wife has a friend who called last week and got an appointment within 7 days. Now you have the MRN I’d be inclined to call them back and pursue it.


I called them Thursday. I still don't have a MRN and they said I'm waitlisted.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKMS said:


> We both had ours (Pfizer) with DHA I did it all by phone including the MRN and


They gave you a MRN number over the phone?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

XDoodlebugger said:


> They gave you a MRN number over the phone?


yes .... I had to push the agent to also process my wife’s MRN and appointment in the same call ...... initially they told me I could only process one person in one call and had to call back .... but with some polite persuasion she did it all ..... so I ended up with 2 MRN and 2 appointments in one call.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKMS said:


> yes .... I had to push the agent to also process my wife’s MRN and appointment in the same call ...... initially they told me I could only process one person in one call and had to call back .... but with some polite persuasion she did it all ..... so I ended up with 2 MRN and 2 appointments in one call.


I need you to book mine ;-)
I called again today to at least give me a MRN number and he directed me to a link to establish one. I did that and tried to schedule an appointment on the app but no appointments available, the person helped me also told me I would need to be on the waitlist and no appointments available. I see they opened up another vaccine location so maybe the backlog will be reduced.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I need you to book mine ;-)
> I called again today to at least give me a MRN number and he directed me to a link to establish one. I did that and tried to schedule an appointment on the app but no appointments available, the person helped me also told me I would need to be on the waitlist and no appointments available. I see they opened up another vaccine location so maybe the backlog will be reduced.


like many things here I think it really depends who picks up the phone ! As you say hopefully the new centre will improve the situation.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I need you to book mine ;-)
> I called again today to at least give me a MRN number and he directed me to a link to establish one. I did that and tried to schedule an appointment on the app but no appointments available, the person helped me also told me I would need to be on the waitlist and no appointments available. I see they opened up another vaccine location so maybe the backlog will be reduced.


just an update ..... a colleague of mine has just made appointments for his elderly parents (75+) to have the Pfizer vaccine, he also needed MRN for them ..... the MRN he got by emailing the info email address quoted on the DHA site and they were received back within 3 days ... he then called to make appointments, it took 3 calls to speak to someone who would make them rather than being put on a waitlist..... they have appointments for early February.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKMS said:


> just an update .....


My update. I've been trying to get an appointment for a while with no luck. But today they called me and I went immediately and received the first Pfizer dose.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

XDoodlebugger said:


> My update. I've been trying to get an appointment for a while with no luck. But today they called me and I went immediately and received the first Pfizer dose.


Great news !


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like there is now a delay on first appointments for Pfizer due to supply, the DHA are pushing some of them back. That said anyone who has already had first dose should be receiving the second on time.

DHA are also consolidating some vaccination centres into one larger one at DWTC, with appointments being moved accordingly.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Myself and 15 year old son had our first dose of the Sinopharm jab yesterday - at the Mina port vaccination centre in Abu Dhabi.
Very impressive setup there!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKMS said:


> Looks like there is now a delay on first appointments for Pfizer due to supply, the DHA are pushing some of them back. That said anyone who has already had first dose should be receiving the second on time.
> 
> DHA are also consolidating some vaccination centres into one larger one at DWTC, with appointments being moved accordingly.


My second appointment is not showing up on my app yet, maybe for this reason. When I received my Pfizer shot there was 2 vaccination rooms, one other person waiting and no one came while I waited for 15 minutes after my shot. I assumed they had limited vaccine.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The UK are pushing 2nd appointment to 12 weeks for the Pfizer jab - against the makers instructions.
I believe Pfizer have said that 6 weeks is OK.
AstraZeneca/Oxford have said their jab is fine to be taken 12 weeks apart and may give even better immunity.
The USA have just approved emergency mix-n-match - people can have the Pfizer first jab followed by the Moderna 2nd jab or vice-versa!
Seems all countries are making contingencies to try and get as many people taking 1st dose - along with special instructions to stretch out 2nd dose!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Looks like there is now a delay on first appointments for Pfizer due to supply, the DHA are pushing some of them back. That said anyone who has already had first dose should be receiving the second on time.
> 
> DHA are also consolidating some vaccination centres into one larger one at DWTC, with appointments being moved accordingly.


If anyone gets moved to DWTC (One Central) for a Pfizer appointment..... it’s in a different building to the main queue and jab hall .... the instructions on the SMS weren’t that detailed but it’s a very efficient operation in Office 5 ...... the main turn up, queue and jab in DWTC is 4-6 hour wait this morning 😱


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

UKMS said:


> yes .... I had to push the agent to also process my wife’s MRN and appointment in the same call ...... initially they told me I could only process one person in one call and had to call back .... but with some polite persuasion she did it all ..... so I ended up with 2 MRN and 2 appointments in one call.


How did you get through to a real person on that DHA number? I have tried many options and lost my patience with it. I need to get the MRN number too and it is not possible on their website as for some reason the wrong mobile number is registered so I cannot received the OTP to my mobile.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

QOFE said:


> How did you get through to a real person on that DHA number? I have tried many options and lost my patience with it. I need to get the MRN number too and it is not possible on their website as for some reason the wrong mobile number is registered so I cannot received the OTP to my mobile.


I've never had trouble getting through, you might not be answering a question the way they want though and then you will not reach a person. For example, I've had the first dose but my second is not scheduled so I wanted to call and see when that would be. If I answer "yes" to the question have I had the vaccine then I'm back to an infinite loop. Answer "no", incorrectly, and I get to talk with someone.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

QOFE said:


> How did you get through to a real person on that DHA number? I have tried many options and lost my patience with it. I need to get the MRN number too and it is not possible on their website as for some reason the wrong mobile number is registered so I cannot received the OTP to my mobile.


When I originally called it was earlier on in the vaccine rollout and I didn’t have any issues getting through but as has been mentioned also depends on the answers you give as to whether you speak to a human or end up in a loop.

Might be worth (quicker) getting your mobile changed against your Emirates ID then do the MRN online.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. An update that might be helpful for others with the same dilemma:

EID Centre in Knowledge Village is closed, apparently it has been closed for 8-9 months
EID Centre in Al Barsha do not deal with updating mobile number on EID card even though they are an EID centre and Happiness Centre. I was directed to go to Al Manara
Al Manara is a building site with most of it blocked off. A typing centre in there charges 50 AED to change the mobile number connected to EID ( you need both passport and ID ). This took quite some time as apparently system was down but I did not leave until it was somewhat working again. I got the OTP sent to my mobile so I would assume that something happened. It is still not updated. I got an email that it is under process but no email yet that it is completed. Social Distancing is very difficult in Al Manara as too many people trying to cram in there and I spotted several staff behind counters with the masks down...
My email with front and back of EID to DHA (not sure I can post the email address here but I got it from the DHA automated helpline when trying get to speak to a real person) did however do something. A day and a half after my initial email I got a reply last night, requesting more information. Apparently I would be issued with the MRN within four hours. I still haven't received it but I am hopeful I receive it today, fingers crossed...

I am surprised how little one can do online. All that running around yesterday seems to pointless. It would all be easier if their websites would get frequently updated and made more user friendly with the possibility of dealing with things online rather than having to queue up at busy places.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

I just used SEHA app and got appointment for March 7th. My friends got appointment for this week. No MRN was required.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunder said:


> I just used SEHA app and got appointment for March 7th. My friends got appointment for this week. No MRN was required.


Sinopharm I assume?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Sunder said:


> I just used SEHA app and got appointment for March 7th. My friends got appointment for this week. No MRN was required.


I believe it’s only DHA that require the MRN.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DHA have just approved the AstraZeneca vaccine.








AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine approved in Dubai: All you need to know


The first shipment of the coronavirus vaccine has been received from India




gulfnews.com


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Sinopharm I assume?


I believe so, if given a choice I will take AstraZeneca.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

So I received my second Pfizer dose today, right on time sort of. I have been calling for a couple of weeks to the DHA who would tell me they are researching why I didn't have an appointment for the second dose but nothing ever happened. February 8 rolls around, the date they told me at the first does I would get my second, so I drive to the hospital where I received the first dose to inquire. They told me I was supposed to come back in and set an appointment with them, no one ever told me that. Luckily they said I was supposed to get my second dose on the 9th so what time would I like my appointment? Done and dusted, bring on the travel passports please! 

While I was there I did overhear a conversation about trying to find does for other patients, I'm sure there is a shortage out there.


----------

